# how many high school kids



## 95sdm3 (Mar 27, 2003)

i was informed that a bunch of high school kids from san diego are going. not that it really matters!!!, but i was just wombering.


----------



## e30sd (Apr 3, 2003)

jeff, you're such a cradle robber:rofl: stay away from the teenie punani...


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm in high school, but all my buddies I'm with are in college.


----------



## Infamous (Apr 1, 2003)

im in high school, but im taking someone with me who is in college...why does it matter anyway?


----------



## 95sdm3 (Mar 27, 2003)

it does not matter at all. i was just wondering because there are not too many high school kids that own bmw's.


----------



## Infamous (Apr 1, 2003)

LOL...are you kidding me...about 30% of cars in my school are BMW's, maybe because its a rich neighborhood, but oh well


----------



## 95sdm3 (Mar 27, 2003)

Infamous said:


> *LOL...are you kidding me...about 30% of cars in my school are BMW's, maybe because its a rich neighborhood, but oh well *


maybe


----------

